# 1st real weathering attempt



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

So I got this box car in a group of stuff I acquired. I figured it would make for a good guinea pig for the weathering attempts. I recieved the Stoney mountain powders today so that made another reason to shot the moon. I am very impressed with these powders. I have never used AIM, or Bragdons so I have nothing to judge against. I figured I would go for the "almost forgotten" look on this one.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Awesome...you'll have no problem with that as your standard...:thumbsup:


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks!! 

I was real hesitant with it. It's like I had to build the courage to jump into it. I kept wanting to add more, but told myself to stop. The next step will be an engine.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Less is more...:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That looks nice and dirty. 
Good job.:smilie_daumenpos:

I guess you sealed it on? 
What did you use to seal it?

Are you going to dirty up a new Locomotive now?


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks!!! 

Krylon crystal clear flat. Great stuff.

I'm thinking the Santa Fe In the background is going to be the next one. It was another box lot item, doesn't have all it's detail parts, and isn't the best runner. So why not?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Danny

You have a dirty mind. 

Great job.

Don


----------



## doorman29 (Dec 15, 2013)

Very impressive.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks guys!!!! 

I will admit it is kind of intimidating work. But the fears are lessening.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Great job! :appl:
And, I admire your moxie to give it a go. I have a full set of Bragdon's powders, but have been "stalling" the weathering of my rolling stock for at least two years because I just can't seem to get up the nerve to apply that stuff to all those nice new cars.
I realize my railroad would look much more realistic if they were weathered, so I'm going to get busy practicing on some old "out of service" cars real soon.
Sure hope mine turn out close to yours.
Bob


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

That's what this one was. Just an oddball that was in a group of stuff. I figured worst case.... No loss. I have a Bachmann 8-44 Santa Fe that is next.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

So I jumped! 

The first step in the weathering is done. I had to tell myself to step away from the airbrush! :laugh:

Next will be the earth brown fade. Followed by the chaulks. Then I'll move down to the trucks and tank.


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

How did the engine turn out?
Post more pictures so we can see the results



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Apologies for the delay. I haven't weathered the rails yet and the front, rear, a few grab irons, and the horn are missing so I'm not to worried about it. It might end up on the sideline when the layout is built. And "I" think I went a little over kill on it. But it doesn't look as dirty in person.


----------



## SteelWheels360 (Dec 31, 2013)

looks a lot better than my first attempt


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Attempted a little weathering on a El cheapo bachmann 0-6-0. This started out as a christmas train kit. I stripped the green paint and laid down rattle can flat black. 









After that I found a decal set for a 100 ton ore car in the UP scheme. I know it's not correct, but that's half the fun. Some airbrushing and weathering powders later I turned it into this. The number didn't exist (that I could find) so I went with it. The decals are old Herald King's. I feel the decal film was a little on the thick side. I coated the flat black with future floor wax, Laid the decals down, used a micro mark decal setting kit and then another coat of future to seal it, Followed up with a good coat of Krylon clear flat. The airbrushing and powders followed that. Also swapped out the plastic wheels for some steel ones, and put a #148 Kadee on the tender.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

what a difference!
dirty them up:thumbsup:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice weathering job on the steamer & tender. The rust streaks look authentic. :appl:
I'm headin' for the barn in a few minutes to do some weathering on an Amtrak single-track girder bridge that crosses a small river. I found several good samples on the internet that were pretty grungy and rusty looking, so I printed them off and I'm going to attempt some duplication with Bragdon powders. If you hear some loud cussin' coming from Michigan you'll know things aren't goin' too well. 
Bob


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

No worries!!! I had a few incidents along the way of the colorful words. 

I have some microscale decals I hope they are thinner than the ones I used. Even with 4-5 coats of setting solution the edges can still be seen.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Very Nice!


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Weathering looks great.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

It does look good.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the props everyone! 

I've had a busy last few days. Lots of paint and decals flyin around! In the end there will be a ton of yellow circling the tracks!


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

What the inspiration behind this little shorty diesel?


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh.... The FP10!!! It was a life like shell just bouncing around the table. Missing some parts, and no chassis to call home. One day it ended up next to this switcher chassis. And I thought....... Why not! Out came the razor saw and the rest is history!  I have some UP decals to go down once the future is dry.


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

danny, it appears as though you are getting this weathering thing down pat! Great job!
Bob


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Love the yellow! Great job of painting and decaling.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Did you go for this look?
What caused all the dimpling, dirt, dust?

I think the Santa Fe needs some more black drooling down from the top onto the sides. 
Maybe some rust off the hinges? 
Some rust on the fuel tank?
I see the trucks rusted. You didn't use any rust on the body did you?

The 0-6-0 looks great. :thumbsup:

Sometimes what the pictures show are not what it looks like to the naked eye. I know that first hand.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice job with your first weathering job. Go for it. Gets to be more fun and creative as you become more experienced.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 

Ed.... That fuzziness was really exaggerated in the pic. But it was a goof with the airbrush though. I had the air set too high from cleaning out the prior color. And before I noticed this happened. Thankfully it did come off easily though. Or smoothed out I might say.


----------

